# Hating my Cruze.....



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

Quick background (ended up not being so quick once I got it down).

Got my 2012 Cruze Eco 6 spd in August 2011. It has 64K miles as of today. Since I've had it, I've had nothing but nightmares. The following has gone wrong:

1. Oil dripped onto under body pan. Called Chevy who towed it back and verified it was a "sloppy oil change." This is pre-recall for engine fire, FYI.
2. Tachometer lighting cut out. Replaced instrument cluster.
3. Gear shifter slips out of 4th gear. Adjusted shift cables.
4. Center trim bezel cracked. Replaced bezel. This was minor but it all piles up after a while.
5. Tachometer grinds with movement. Replaced instrument cluster......again.
6. Coolant leak on driveway. Water pump was found leaking. Replaced water pump.
7. Under body panel modification. I've tracked my MPG since the first tank of gas. I noticed a 7 - 10% drop in MPG starting the tank after this mod. Same route, same driving habits. MPG has never been the same again.
8. Right front speaker rattles and sounds distorted. Speaker cone found "blown." Replaced speaker.
9. God aweful whistling sound at highway speeds. After MANY trips to the dealer, they were able to replicate the issue. Resealed windshield.
10. Driving and CEL came on. Took it to the dealer. Turbo was "shot." Replaced turbo.
11. Driving yesterday and CEL came on. Took it to the dealer today and they determined the PCV valve was stuck open. Replaced camshaft seal/PCV valve. They recommended a TB plate cleaning and a MAF cleaning for $175. There was no way I was going to let them do a 30 min job for that price. Declined and took it home.

No onto my question. I pulled the codes when I got home, same as I always do when I get my car back. I have 5 pending codes. P0236 and P0237, both turbo pressure issues. P2227, P0112D, and P015D. Not sure what those are. CEL is off right now. I went ahead and cleaned the MAF. When I pulled the intake hose off to removed the TB, I found TONS of fresh oil in the ducting and TONS of oily grime on the outside of the TB. My thoughts are the oil is coming from the turbo, since that's what the codes relate to. Could it also be the PCV valve being stuck open that would have caused the oil? I called the dealer and they said to bring it in when the CEL comes on.

Onto another question. Has anyone else had this many problems with your Cruze? If so, what have you done to receive compensation for a perceived lemon of a car? I'm worried that if I'm having this many problems early on, what nightmares are in store for me once the power train warranty runs out? I would happy with an extended power train warranty but my dealership has denied me every time I've approached the subject. Ive called the Chevy customer service department and am waiting for a specialist to call me back. I just wanted to see if I could get any input on what has been done for others.

Thank in advance everyone!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MikeyB3649 said:


> 7. Under body panel modification. I've tracked my MPG since the first tank of gas. I noticed a 7 - 10% drop in MPG starting the tank after this mod. Same route, same driving habits. MPG has never been the same again.


I also lost MPG with the lower shield hack, though from my calculations it was only 3.6% off my then 20,000 mile average. Is around $70 in fuel cost I have to eat annually because of this, maybe GM should issue me a gas car for compensation? Doubtful.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow - seems like lots of issues. My 2011 ECO 6M was pretty much trouble free for almost 23,000 miles, then the turbo blew and took out the rest of the engine. All work was under warranty - turbo replaced, pistons and rings replaced, cylinder head replaced. As soon as the warranty work completed I traded the car. As good a job as the dealer did, I was just not going to take chances on a rebuilt engine.


----------



## MikeyB3649 (Aug 19, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I also lost MPG with the lower shield hack, though from my calculations it was only 3.6% off my then 20,000 mile average.


What's your commute like in WI? Here in CA, I have a huge grade that I tackle daily with TONS of traffic. Perhaps that's what contributing to my increased loss in efficiency. 



blk88verde said:


> The turbo blew and took out the rest of the engine. All work was under warranty - turbo replaced, pistons and rings replaced, cylinder head replaced. As soon as the warranty work completed I traded the car.


Wow!! Sorry to hear that all that happened! Guess my turbo issue could have been worse. Hopefully the pending codes don't turn into something like that! I would consider trading my car in, but I've paid it off 100% and I don't want to take on another care payment until I finish my Bachelors degree and get a job in my field of study, especially since these cars values dropped like a rock.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I would consider trading my car in, but I've paid it off 100% and I don't want to take on another care payment until I finish my Bachelors degree and get a job in my field of study, especially since these cars values dropped like a rock.


 - My Cruze was paid in full when I bought it. Yeah have a car payment now but - really liking my new car and the dealer has been great.


----------



## Psychomidgit (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sorry that you've had so many issues, but it's kind of expected with a first year car, that's why I traded my 05 Cobalt in after 3 months/ 4k miles. It was giving me issues right off the bat. This car's been great to me so far. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

MikeyB3649 said:


> What's your commute like in WI? Here in CA, I have a huge grade that I tackle daily with TONS of traffic. Perhaps that's what contributing to my increased loss in efficiency.


I drive 65-70% highway & drive lots of hills daily. I believe its the 60mph+ speeds where this shield makes the biggest difference, I suspect you are driving faster than I do most of the time causing more % loss.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

underbody panel modification? why? what problem were you having to need this done?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mo Cruze said:


> underbody panel modification? why? what problem were you having to need this done?


There was a recall for all 2011-2012 cruze that chopped the entire center section out of the lower engine splash shield. All cruze built since come with a shield modified in the same way. This change was made due to fires caused by improper oil changes caused by oil to accumulation on the shield. 

This image from another thread shows the shield before(right) and after(left) GM's recall modification.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> There was a recall for all 2011-2012 cruze that chopped the entire center section out of the lower engine splash shield. All cruze built since come with a shield modified in the same way. This change was made due to fires caused by improper oil changes caused by oil to accumulation on the shield.
> 
> This image from another thread shows the shield before(right) and after(left) GM's recall modification.
> View attachment 109857


I'm thinking about doing something like the Dart where it's a metal piece with the verano one but larger if the other shield GB doesn't go through.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not sure if it's too late for the lemon law I would check your states law on that. On the third issue or even fourth I would have pursued that law. 

Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had a couple issues with mine, but nowhere near that amount - I would be seriously annoyed too.

Yes, the PCV going bad will fill the intake with oil.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> There was a recall for all 2011-2012 cruze that chopped the entire center section out of the lower engine splash shield. All cruze built since come with a shield modified in the same way. This change was made due to fires caused by improper oil changes caused by oil to accumulation on the shield.
> 
> This image from another thread shows the shield before(right) and after(left) GM's recall modification.


I haven't seen the shield like that before. Why not just remove it altogether, there is not enough left to do any good anyway?


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Im not in the same exact boat as you but i have had many issues. Some are probably my own doing due to modifications. Cracked flywheel (warranty fix, got the car back and was making another noise from the tranny. Brought it back and got the thats normal sound. I believe the tech didn't put in a new throw out bearing) Water pump, PVC(2), and have recently been experiencing the p0299 which I'm guessing means the turbo is going to go. Only issue is its only happens when the car is tuned. I have also suspected piston issues cause i get smoke when driving as well as a shitty idle. So i have given up, just got a good job so she might be taken off the road and than I can dump money into her.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

sorry to hear about your problems, hope it will stop soon.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

*MikeyB3649* sorry to hear you are having so many issues with your car. I think you either get a good one or a bad one with tons of problems. I had a bad one too, got rid of it because of all of the issues. Here is a list of the problems I had:

1) Wind noise from drivers door (never fixed, told it was "normal")
2) Both front struts and springs replaced
3) Blower motor replaced
4) Water pump replaced
5) Right front wheel bearing replaced
6) Left rear door handle tightened (was not tight against the door after the first week!)
7) HVAC duct work replaced (entire dash had to be removed and the tech damaged a ton of items during the removal!)
8) Coolant reservoir cap (replaced twice)
9) Coolant reservoir "vent hose fix" performed
10) Coolant smell inside and outside of car (Item 7, 8 and 9 were done to try and fix this problem but it was never fixed)

I traded the car in with 45K miles with disgust. GM customer service was very helpful on this forum, but on the phone they were a complete JOKE. Terrible, terrible, terrible customer service. I bought my first foreign car, a Kia Optima, very satisfied with it so far. Gas mileage isn't as good as the Cruze but it has a ton more power. Now I am looking at a new Kia K900 to add to my fleet (added a Kia Sportage AWD the week before trading the Cruze).

Best of luck!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> I haven't seen the shield like that before. Why not just remove it altogether, there is not enough left to do any good anyway?


It protects the belts and some of the trans items. I'm gonna try and mock something up prabaly next spring or so.


----------

